# 12/9 Storm Discussion Thread



## polski (Dec 5, 2009)

NWS BTV as of Fri afternoon: 



> SOUTHWEST FLOW ALOFT BECOMES
> ESTABLISHED OVER THE AREA ON WEDNESDAY AND WITH STRONG TROUGH
> MOVING IN...DOUBLE SURFACE LOW STRUCTURE TO DEVELOP WITH PRIMARY
> LOW GOING TO OUR WEST AND SECONDARY LOW MOVING INTO OUR AREA. WILL
> ...



Josh Fox, Single Chair Weather Blog, as of Fri afternoon:



> I therefore am cautiously expecting a big event beginning early Wednesday and persisting into Thursday. I am currently watching the latest and just released information from the European model which suggests a snow to sleet then back to snow type of progression. Such a result would be a great base-building type of event and if the storm tracks 200 miles further south the results could be more incredible with snow in feet and some epic early season powder.



Discuss.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 5, 2009)

i like that optimistic outlook. lets hope you guys up there get some good base happening before i get to go on a weekend road trip in late Dec early Jan. i got some old friends in Danby VT who keep wanting me to come up and barbecue for them. if the snow is good their bellies will be full. Wednesday storm...the VOODOO LADY is stirring the pot!


----------



## polski (Dec 5, 2009)

We interrupt this thread to bring you serious STOKE



We now resume our regularly scheduled programming


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 5, 2009)

so cool.  1974 I was a JR. in high school dreaming of going there... a few years later i did. what a place.


----------



## polski (Dec 6, 2009)

Unfortunately the latest on the midweek storm indicates wintry mix; Josh Fox today hopes for no worse than sleet while Scott Braaten says best chance for all snow or snow/ice is farther north and east (Maine). NWS BTV says ... well, 

Could be some upslope thereafter in N Greens/Whites, though, per Josh and NWS BTV.


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2009)

I went to church today.  I prayed asking him to help Ullr.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok Bill I admit I'm a neophyte to this site and would like to know the ULLR background.. please educate me. a snow god?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> a snow god?



The god of skiing. Also a schnapps: http://www.argonautliquor.com/r/products/ullr-peppermint-cinnamon-schnapps


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


>



Nice reverse camber skis he's sporting. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2009)

polski said:


> We interrupt this thread to bring you serious STOKE
> 
> 
> 
> We now resume our regularly scheduled programming



Love that vid. Someone posted it last year. I want some star ski pants.


----------



## JD (Dec 7, 2009)

I knew it....Ullr teles.


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 7, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Love that vid. Someone posted it last year. I want some star ski pants.



I watch this thing almost daily. Love that the guy posed the HQ version recently.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2009)

> SNOW
> WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE FORECAST AREA WEDNESDAY MORNING...A BURST OF
> HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE IN THE LATE MORNING/EARLY AFTERNOON AS STRONG
> ISENTROPIC LIFT DEVELOPS OVER THE AREA. AS THE LOW PASSES TO THE
> ...



Lame. Looks like a deep freeze Thursday into Friday after the rain too. We still have a few days for things to change...


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2009)

I am feeling really good about the cold weather and the snow at my doorstep this morning.  I sure hope even if it rains in the south that it snows in the northern mountains.


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Ok Bill I admit I'm a neophyte to this site and would like to know the ULLR background.. please educate me. a snow god?



*"Ullr is the god of skiing...**Among his many skills,   he was the god of skiing, archery, hunting, and was known to be quite promiscuous

** As the   undisputed master of skis, he often used his skill to escape from foes   or track down prey in addition to shredding fresh POW.*"

*It is said that Ullr was such a great skier that he   would streak across the sky leaving the brilliant stars as his trails (they   obviously had some fine powder days).  Though very skilled, Ullr guarded   his knowledge closely and refused to show the other gods how to ski. "


*Every God has his goddess. The “Goddess of Snow” is Skadi (also the goddess of justice, vengeance, and righteousness, so don’t piss her off). 





Which reminds me - the gods only skied with one pole, so they could handle a weapon with the other.    Another reason not to piss her off!

http://www.ullr.org/WhatTheHeckIsUllr.htm
http://www.newwest.net/snow_blog/article/praying_to_ullr_and_skadi/C458/L41/


----------



## hammer (Dec 7, 2009)

billski said:


> I am feeling really good about the cold weather and the snow at my doorstep this morning.  I sure hope even if it rains in the south that it snows in the northern mountains.


Same here...I know we have had cold temps this fall but it seemed like the coldest morning yet when I waked my dog this morning.

Stuff that I'm reading from NWS looks pretty promising for Wednesday...may get NCP south of the MA/NH border (please no ice) but I'm hopeful that areas north will stay all snow.


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2009)

hammer said:


> Same here...I know we have had cold temps this fall but it seemed like the coldest morning yet when I waked my dog this morning.
> 
> Stuff that I'm reading from NWS looks pretty promising for Wednesday...may get NCP south of the MA/NH border (please no ice) but I'm hopeful that areas north will stay all snow.


  Ooh-la-la.  As of Sunday, Scott was onboard with the same line of thinking.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2009)

I want this again later this week:



That was some epic early season upslope at the Big K.


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> The god of skiing. Also a schnapps: http://www.argonautliquor.com/r/products/ullr-peppermint-cinnamon-schnapps


A schnapps unavailable in CT. If anyone wants to ship me some, would be most appreciated. Can be ordered online but at a high shipping cost. 



billski said:


> [/B]Every God has his goddess. The “Goddess of Snow” is Skadi (also the goddess of justice, vengeance, and righteousness, so don’t piss her off).
> 
> Which reminds me - the gods only skied with one pole, so they could handle a weapon with the other.    Another reason not to piss her off!


How is that different than any other woman?


----------



## JPTracker (Dec 7, 2009)

From  Roger Hill



> December 7th, 2009.
> 
> STEADY AS SHE GOES - MORE SNOW TO ACCRUE AT JAY PEAK
> 
> ...



Looks like Jays going to get hammered again. Two feet by Saturday!


----------



## JD (Dec 7, 2009)

JPTracker said:


> From  Roger Hill
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Jays going to get hammered again. Two feet by Saturday!



You guys close to skiing natural snow up there?


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 7, 2009)

billski said:


> *"Ullr is the god of skiing...**Among his many skills,   he was the god of skiing, archery, hunting, and was known to be quite promiscuous
> 
> ** As the   undisputed master of skis, he often used his skill to escape from foes   or track down prey in addition to shredding fresh POW.*"
> 
> ...



i am now educated.. thanks bill.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 7, 2009)

severine said:


> A schnapps unavailable in CT. If anyone wants to ship me some, would be most appreciated. Can be ordered online but at a high shipping cost.
> 
> 
> How is that different than any other woman?



AND THAT LOOKS TASTY! if i find any i'll let you know!


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> I want this again later this week:
> 
> 
> 
> That was some epic early season upslope at the Big K.



Nice music choice:



> I am hiding from some *BEAST*
> But the *BEAST* was always here
> Watching without eyes
> Because the *BEAST* is just my fear


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice catch! :lol:


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 7, 2009)

Boy what a difference a week makes.  Even if we get slop on Wednesday (think a nice hard bullet proof base) things are really looking up and from what I understand its gonna get cold after that.  I expected the snow to melt here in N Jersey Sunday and today but its holding on quite well.  Joe Bastardi predicts a white Christmas for alot of the country.  With decent snowmaking temps after Wed it looks like its T-4 days till I'm on the snow for my 43 ski season.  The jones is rising.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2009)

Burlington update. Take a deep breath, it's one helluva long one:



> .SHORT TERM /6 AM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT/...
> -- Changed Discussion --
> AS OF 300 PM EST MONDAY...ON TUESDAY...SFC RIDGE LOCATED OVER THE OHIO
> VALLEY WL MOVE ACRS OUR CWA. SOUNDINGS AND MOISTURE CROSS
> ...



I guess that ll means check back later...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 7, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Boy what a difference a week makes.  Even if we get slop on Wednesday (think a nice hard bullet proof base) things are really looking up and from what I understand its gonna get cold after that.  I expected the snow to melt here in N Jersey Sunday and today but its holding on quite well.  Joe Bastardi predicts a white Christmas for alot of the country.  With decent snowmaking temps after Wed it looks like its T-4 days till I'm on the snow for my 43 ski season.  The jones is rising.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Yeah, me too.  My lawn is still mostly covered.  I'm hoping for the best on Wednesday.  

Wed --> Friday is looking promising.  http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...0791016&site=phi&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah, me too.  My lawn is still mostly covered.  I'm hoping for the best on Wednesday.
> 
> Wed --> Friday is looking promising.  http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...0791016&site=phi&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en



Root:

They were making snow at Camelback Friday night.  Hopefully a Sat opening.  

This next system looks like one of those that will produce a small front end thump before mixing and changing over to rain.  Not a terrible scenerio.  I would think it would solidify what is down so far into a solid chunk of base.  The good news is it supposedly gets cold after and they can throw some good snow on top of it.  We're almost ready to set sail on 2009/2010

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 7, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Root:
> 
> They were making snow at Camelback Friday night.  Hopefully a Sat opening.
> 
> ...



Blue is shooting for a Friday opening.  Does CB usually offer a discounted early season/wrod reduced rate?  If so, I might go out there Sat or Sun.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Dec 7, 2009)

JD- 

the natural snow that made it through the swamp  out last week has set up into a porcelin like substance, its skiable but not totally enjoyable.  Skied today and the snow that fell today has bonded really well - that being said though its still spark skiing - if the mountains can hold on and pull 6-8" of dense/rain crust snow, then add ina couple days of lake fluff - it would be quite decent - I doubt they get much running by the weekend and it could be a good skin around ( ps -its telefest this weekend so it will be an extra shit show)


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Blue is shooting for a Friday opening.  Does CB usually offer a discounted early season/wrod reduced rate?  If so, I might go out there Sat or Sun.



I don't know what they will charge.  I certainly would not pay full price.  I believe they will have 4 1/2 ways down from the top.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 7, 2009)

4aprice said:


> I don't know what they will charge.  I certainly would not pay full price.  I believe they will have 4 1/2 ways down from the top.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


That's pretty good for opening day.  Hopefully Blue will open Friday and then I won't have to "think" about where I'm headed.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 7, 2009)

kingdom-tele said:


> ps -its telefest this weekend so it will be an extra shit show)


UGH! The suck!!! Here's hoping they are only running the Jet.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2009)

> Winter Storm Watch
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
> ...



Hope the rain is minimal.


----------



## hammer (Dec 8, 2009)

Not too bad for SW NH and interior MA...hope the changeover to NCP is delayed...



> WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON...   THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON.
> 
> THIS WINTER STORM WATCH INCLUDES SOUTHWEST NEW HAMPSHIRE AS WELL AS NORTHWEST... CENTRAL AND INTERIOR NORTHEAST MASSACHUSETTS.
> 
> ...


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 8, 2009)

*I'll take it!*

Local weather forecast for Hunter. Not a powder day, but better than all r***.

SNOW WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE REGION LATE TONIGHT... AND CONTINUE THROUGH THE DAY TOMORROW... ENDING TOMORROW EVENING. ACCUMULATIONS COULD TOTAL 4 TO 8 INCHES. SOME SLEET... FREEZING RAIN AND RAIN IS EXPECTED MIX IN AT TIMES TOMORROW AFTERNOON.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 8, 2009)

A morning at WA may be in order, depending on when the rain hits. They're saying 8 inches in that area before change-over.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks like the southeastern Whites and over towards Sugarloaf/Sunday River could get some enhanced upslope snowfall for higher accumulations.  Sure, some mixing works in but heavier precip could suppress snow levels a bit.  A mixed bag of offsetting factors but that area _could_ make out the best.  I updated things over at our site to reflect that.  Opening days are imminent!

Cheers,
WC


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 8, 2009)

3-5 for the Poconos tonight before change over but the model depiction I saw didn't show a ton of rain after so it should be a net gain of snow pack.   Strange to me is that the wind was out of the north with a little bite during my morning workout and I expected it to be out of the south.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 8, 2009)

5-10 inches forecast for southern VT!!!

Issued by The National Weather Service
Albany, NY 
4:25 am EST, Tue., Dec. 8, 2009

... WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY EVENING... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH FOR POTENTIALLY 7 INCHES OF SNOW OR MORE... MAINLY AT ELEVATIONS ABOVE 1000 FEET IN SOUTHERN VERMONT AND THE NORTHERN BERKSHIRES... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY EVENING. 

SNOW WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE REGION LATE TONIGHT... AND CONTINUE THROUGH THE DAY TOMORROW... ENDING TOMORROW EVENING. ACCUMULATIONS COULD TOTAL BETWEEN 5 TO 10 INCHES... AND SOME SLEET AND RAIN MAY MIX IN AT TIMES TOMORROW AFTERNOON. 

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... 

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW... SLEET... OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2009)

Heh. What a difference a week makes. Last week, I was bent because it was warm. This week...I'm happy.


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2009)

I wish ALY Albany forecast office would get with the Snow Forecast Total graphics.  All the other offices are doing them!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2009)

Bill, is that liquid precip in that map?


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Bill, is that liquid precip in that map?


 no no no no no, that's the GOOD STUFF - snow!   If there is liquid, it's ignored.  Also remember, these are flatland/valley numbers: above 2000' it's almost always better. 
SNH and Central MA will get hammerd too:


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 8, 2009)

WSCH6 in Portland is forecasting 9-14" for the Rangeley (Saddleback) region FWIW
Opening Day on Friday could be very good!


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought I would put up a post after my friend Chris. 

Looks there will be a good amount of snow falling out in Berkshires as well. 5-10 in Adams. Could be nice base for the Thunderbolt.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Bill! 

Yeah, looks like Southern NH will pick up a good amount. Any maps of Souther VT..specifically Windam County?


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 8, 2009)

Southern NH not too bad before that mixing (warmer air aloft) works in to tamp down front end accumulations--northern areas make out better as they hold out longer before the mixing.  Look for that moisture to pack up against southeast slopes of the southern Whites (and over to ME)...could be decent there


----------



## dmc (Dec 8, 2009)

The national weather service in albany has issued a winter
weather advisory for the eastern catskills for snow...which is in
effect from midnight tonight to 7 pm est wednesday.

Snow will spread across the region late tonight...and continue
through the day tomorrow...ending tomorrow evening. Accumulations
could total 4 to 8 inches. Some sleet...freezing rain and rain is
expected mix in at times tomorrow afternoon


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 8, 2009)

For MA and WA:



> THIS WINTER STORM WATCH INCLUDES SOUTHWEST NEW HAMPSHIRE AS WELL AS NORTHWEST... CENTRAL AND INTERIOR NORTHEAST MASSACHUSETTS.
> 
> SNOW IS EXPECTED TO REACH THE EAST SLOPES OF THE BERKSHIRES AND CONNECTICUT VALLEY BETWEEN 3 AND 5 AM WEDNESDAY... AND SHOULD REACH THE MERRIMACK VALLEY BETWEEN 5 AND 7 AM. THE SNOW SHOULD QUICKLY BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES... PERHAPS FALLING AT THE RATE OF ONE INCH PER HOUR DURING THE WEDNESDAY MORNING COMMUTE.
> 
> ...


----------



## WJenness (Dec 8, 2009)

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 8, 2009)

Saa-weet!!! This region looks to get 6-10 inches!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Saa-weet!!! This region looks to get 6-10 inches!



Is there a line where it will be all snow and most importantly will Ragged fall north of it :grin:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 8, 2009)

good news for all in north country...all NCP here on Island....I'd prefer snow too, but at least its falling where it counts.....


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2009)

*Warning*

Much of Vermont was just upgraded to a Winter Storm Warning!



> Winter Storm Warning
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
> ...


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Thanks Bill!
> 
> Yeah, looks like Southern NH will pick up a good amount. Any maps of Souther VT..specifically Windam County?



That's what I was originally b#$##%#ing about.  Albany would be responsible, but they are not with the program. You can however get their zone forecasts in text.

ALY is giving discouraging guidance however.
AS FOR FREEZING RAIN POTENTIAL...IT APPEARS TO MAINLY BE FOR HIGHER

ELEVATIONS AS WELL...MAINLY ABOVE 1000 FT...


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2009)

Flood Watch? WTF? Albany just issued a flood watch for my area, while Taunton has a Winter Weather Advisory and 2-6" in Western Hartford County. Guess it's time to Now-cast.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2009)

One freakin' monster of a storm...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> One freakin' monster of a storm...



Dumped about 3 feet on my Moms place in Southern Colorado and Wolf Creeks gotten 47 inches and it's still snowing. http://www.wolfcreekski.com/index.asp


----------



## WJenness (Dec 8, 2009)

It will likely change 4 times before the storm starts... but the NOAA just changed the forecast for SR and Sugarloaf (probably SB too, but I didn't look) upping forecast totals and now not mentioning any mixing or changeover...

I hope this forecast holds!

SR: http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...3063965&site=gyx&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en (9-13" tomorrow + 3-5" tomorrow night)

Loaf: http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...1376953&site=gyx&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en (8-12: tomorrow + 3-7" tomorrow night)



-w


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2009)

WJenness said:


> It will likely change 4 times before the storm starts... but the NOAA just changed the forecast for SR and Sugarloaf (probably SB too, but I didn't look) upping forecast totals and now not mentioning any mixing or changeover...
> 
> I hope this forecast holds!
> 
> ...



Holy crap! Burlington is still sticking with the sleet and rain in the forecast. Hopefully, they come around the Gray's way of thinking!


----------



## KingM (Dec 8, 2009)

WJenness said:


> It will likely change 4 times before the storm starts... but the NOAA just changed the forecast for SR and Sugarloaf (probably SB too, but I didn't look) upping forecast totals and now not mentioning any mixing or changeover...
> 
> I hope this forecast holds!
> 
> ...



Excellent. I'm bracing for almost anything with this one, but whatever comes, it will be a hell of lot better than the last two rounds.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2009)

Dear Santa 

12 inches for Ragged Mountain please, no mix

kthnxbai


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Dear Santa
> 
> 12 inches for Ragged Mountain please, no mix
> 
> kthnxbai



check this out:
*http://tinyurl.com/yhus769
solid 14 hours high prob snow
followed by
6 hours "chance" of rain.
*


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2009)

WJenness said:


> It will likely change 4 times before the storm starts... but the NOAA just changed the forecast for SR and Sugarloaf (probably SB too, but I didn't look) upping forecast totals and now not mentioning any mixing or changeover...
> 
> I hope this forecast holds!
> 
> ...


I find clicking on Hourly Weather Graph (lower left) much more interesting.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 8, 2009)

I keep asking myself...why, why, why,,,why do i live on Long Island.???  I am from CT, a New Englander!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 8, 2009)

I was just looking at the BIG map on NWS...really huge storm.  Lots of pink and blue 

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## JD (Dec 8, 2009)

kingdom-tele said:


> JD-
> 
> the natural snow that made it through the swamp  out last week has set up into a porcelin like substance, its skiable but not totally enjoyable.  Skied today and the snow that fell today has bonded really well - that being said though its still spark skiing - if the mountains can hold on and pull 6-8" of dense/rain crust snow, then add ina couple days of lake fluff - it would be quite decent - I doubt they get much running by the weekend and it could be a good skin around ( ps -its telefest this weekend so it will be an extra shit show)



thanks for the report....


----------



## JD (Dec 8, 2009)

WJenness said:


> It will likely change 4 times before the storm starts... but the NOAA just changed the forecast for SR and Sugarloaf (probably SB too, but I didn't look) upping forecast totals and now not mentioning any mixing or changeover...
> 
> I hope this forecast holds!
> 
> ...



Noice.  Have fun with that.  I'll be storm skiing early, until the changeover....Mainers are gonna make out prety good.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Flood Watch? WTF? Albany just issued a flood watch for my area, while Taunton has a Winter Weather Advisory and 2-6" in Western Hartford County. Guess it's time to Now-cast.



I've got one of those too for Wallyworld. But my weather on NWS is based out of Upton, NY. You gotta love CT...one state, two different weather offices. My buddy told me they used to have a CT office back in the day. It is funny though...I work in Cheshire...about a mile and a half from Southington...our forecasts are often very different.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2009)

Glenn said:


> You gotta love CT...one state, two different weather offices.



Three actually - Albany, Upton and Taunton MA.

Lots of variation in the state though so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2009)

*What a beautiful picture!*

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL picture!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Three actually - Albany, Upton and Taunton MA.
> 
> Lots of variation in the state though so I guess it makes sense.



Duh! I left out Albany...even though you mentioned it a few posts before mine.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 8, 2009)

billski said:


> WHAT A BEAUTIFUL picture!



Awesome... I hope this holds true as I can't wait to get to SR for the weekend!

-w


----------



## jerseyrob (Dec 8, 2009)

Thursday Morning Hike Up Saddleback Anyone???

.WEDNESDAY...SNOW SHOWERS. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 8 TO 12 INCHES.
HIGHS IN THE LOWER 20S. EAST WINDS 15 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO
35 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS
1 BELOW. 

.WEDNESDAY NIGHT...SNOW SHOWERS LIKELY. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION OF
12 TO 16 INCHES POSSIBLE. LOWS IN THE LOWER 20S. NORTHEAST WINDS
AROUND 10 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 20 MPH...BECOMING WEST WITH GUSTS UP
TO 30 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF SNOW 70 PERCENT.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 8, 2009)

Leave some lines at Saddleback for me if you do go
I'll be there hopefully by 1st chair Friday AM


----------



## jerseyrob (Dec 8, 2009)

xwhaler said:


> Leave some lines at Saddleback for me if you do go
> I'll be there hopefully by 1st chair Friday AM


Hahaha!! We'll try! Still trying to get a crew together.  I'll be sure to post a TR if we go!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 8, 2009)

It's snowing on Blue's webcam.

http://24.229.2.81:8080/snowcam


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 8, 2009)

Just a winter weather advisory now :-(


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Awesome... I hope this holds true as I can't wait to get to SR for the weekend!
> 
> -w



ENJOY!!!


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 8, 2009)

WAHHHOOOOO!!

Now to plan my escape...


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 9, 2009)

Heavy snow and whiteout conditions all along the western portion of I-78 in NJ.  I don't know when it started, but there's already a couple inches on the ground.


----------



## Zand (Dec 9, 2009)

NWS is already haywire on this one up here. Forecasted low for tonight still says 23... but it's 10 right now. Latest I've heard is 6-12" here in Lyndonville so I'd say the mountains are looking at at least a foot, probably more.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

Close to 5" here this morning. 29 degrees and dumping. Still calling for a change to rain later this morning, but hoping the north country does well out of this.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2009)

Dumping, 27, back to Winter storm warning and totals have been bumped to 4-8.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

Just heard the first bit of sleet mix in. Time to clear the driveway before the change to rain.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like 2-3" at 7AM in Lex.
NWS forecast adjusted since last night - now shows significantly higher accumulations throughout the state: 7" east and central, and the berks/WCT will see 9+


----------



## WJenness (Dec 9, 2009)

billski said:


> Looks like 2-3" at 7AM in Lex.



Same in Chelmsford...

Gotta head to North Andover in a bit... not looking forward to the construction on 495.

-w


----------



## KingM (Dec 9, 2009)

They're saying 5-9 in the Mad River Valley. I'm hoping the mountains see a bit more.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 9, 2009)

We got a good 4"+ of snow...kinda surprised me. Looks like they're still calling for 5-10" of snow in Southern VT. 

Of course, the news was going ga-ga this morning over the roads and just about all the schools are closed. I put the Jeep in 4wd and drove slow. I made it work just fine. It took longer...but I made it. This state is crazy.


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 9, 2009)

About an inch or so in SE Mass. Changed on the commute. Nothing but rain in Boston.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 9, 2009)

Nothing by ncp here now.  By the looks of the radar, the Pocono's are getting the same thing


----------



## MogulQueen (Dec 9, 2009)

We have at least 6 inches and its falling fast!   

P.S.  I live next to Sundown


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2009)

About 4" of heavy, wet snow in NE CT. Still 29/30 degrees outside and snowing at a good clip.  I'm thinking that the DOT got caught offguard a bit with the forcasted trends late yesterday for more of a very quick change ocer to sleet/rain after only an inch or 2 of snow here based on how cr@ppy and unplowed the roads were this AM in my neck of the woods.  And I'm 99.9% sure that the guy who plows my office parking lot wasn't expecting it to stay snow for as long as it has based on the 1st tracks I got when I pulled into my office this AM 

The good thing for ski country is that if it's taking longer for the cold air to be displaced than forcasted in the flatlands, then it should be the same in the mountains


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

drjeff said:


> The good thing for ski country is that if it's taking longer for the cold air to be displaced than forcasted in the flatlands, then it should be the same in the mountains



Right-O. 31*F and heavy sleet now. Usually these slizzards down here mean major dumpage in NNE. Just cleared 5-6" of snow and gonna trek into work soon. Should be fun with all the ying yangs driving around...


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

The Intellicast radar never ceases to amaze me with its accuracy:







I'm right at the northern edge of the mix line and it seems to be right on. Hopefully NNE gets dry-slotted before any damaging rain moves in. For now - the snow and sleet is fantastic base building material.


----------



## skidbump (Dec 9, 2009)

Just switched to rain in Hyde Park...only took 30 min to get the rain/snow line from ossining to me...Let the flooding begin...Total for me was about 4/5 inches of wet snow


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 9, 2009)

Pouring rain here, but there was some slush on the ground around my office, which is on top of a hill. Amazing what even an extra 100 feet can mean!

Build that base!


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2009)

KingM said:


> They're saying 5-9 in the Mad River Valley. I'm hoping the mountains see a bit more.


  M- what you got right now in Warren?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2009)

We got about 5-6" at my house.  The snow was relatively dry and not too heavy, but compacted easily.  It was still snowing good when I left the house, but changed over to freezing rain not too long afterward, at around 8am.  It was closer to rain by the time I got into work (south of where I live) around 8:30.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 9, 2009)

5" down still snowing will turn to sleet rain mix then tonite thru thurs LES w/ 40 mph gusts ---gonna be a wild ride


----------



## awf170 (Dec 9, 2009)

About 5 inches in Lowell so far with probably a couple more to come before the change over.


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> We got about 5-6" at my house.  The snow was relatively dry and not too heavy, but compacted easily.  It was still snowing good when I left the house, but changed over to freezing rain not too long afterward, at around 8am.  It was closer to rain by the time I got into work (south of where I live) around 8:30.








Sleeting/freezing rain when I took the dog out around 8:20AM. What a shame. Nice snow before that!

Classes are canceled for the morning; tonight remains to be seen.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 9, 2009)

Had a fun ride to North Andover... Never got past 4th gear on 495... saw a few fender benders (including one of the highest value three car accident I've ever seen: BMW 5 series, Merc C-Class and Acura MDX... ah North Andover), but no problems for me.

-w


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 9, 2009)

Day off today so I am not on the hill but based on the 3" in my driveway in the valley I'm guessing 4-7" already on the slopes and it's snowing pretty hard. Put this in the wrong storm thread.....:lol:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm working but my wife said we got about 5" at home but it has since changed to rain.  My son has a snow day, I'm sure he's happy, I'm not so sure about my wife though.

I flew out of Bradley early this morning and the snow was coming down hard.  A couple inches came down from the time we got to the airport 'till the time we took off.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 9, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I'm working but my wife said we got about 5" at home but it has since changed to rain.  My son has a snow day, I'm sure he's happy, I'm not so sure about my wife though.
> 
> I flew out of Bradley early this morning and the snow was coming down hard.  A couple inches came down from the time we got to the airport 'till the time we took off.



Where are you now?

-w


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Had a fun ride to North Andover... Never got past 4th gear on 495... saw a few fender benders (including one of the highest value three car accident I've ever seen: BMW 5 series, Merc C-Class and Acura MDX... ah North Andover), but no problems for me.
> 
> -w



Don't even get me started about the ride into work this morning.  Some people either need to learn how to drive in the snow, or learn how to stay home until the roads are clear.  On the plus side I got to try out my new snow tires, which worked quite well.


----------



## hammer (Dec 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Don't even get me started about the ride into work this morning.  Some people either need to learn how to drive in the snow, or learn how to stay home until the roads are clear.  On the plus side I got to try out my new snow tires, which worked quite well.


The only good thing about my ride in this morning is that it's over.  Loads of traffic did make for slower speeds which was good.  Only saw one accident on the side of the road.

AWD...good.  Low-profile "all-season" tires...not so good.  Need to look into winter tire and wheel options that don't run over $1000...:roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2009)

hammer said:


> The only good thing about my ride in this morning is that it's over.  Loads of traffic did make for slower speeds which was good.  Only saw one accident on the side of the road.
> 
> AWD...good.  Low-profile "all-season" tires...not so good.  Need to look into winter tire and wheel options that don't run over $1000...:roll:



In the same boat.  Wife's all seasons looked like they'd be pretty decent in the snow.  Report from her this morning......not so much.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Dry Slot on Radar!!! Looks like Hunter got mostly snow from this with a little ice for base building. 

DMC, can you confirm for us!


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Dry Slot on Radar!!! Looks like Hunter got mostly snow from this with a little ice for base building.
> 
> DMC, can you confirm for us!



Yep. I think NNE is going to elude much of the rain.

Ride to work was cake. Left my town around 9 am and got to SoCT in an hour. Traffic was light and roads were mostly just wet with some slush. There is accumulated snow right to the shore.


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

T'would be nice if the landlord's handyman would come and plow us out. The guys on the 3rd floor got stuck in the driveway.


----------



## hammer (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like a changeover is starting here in Woburn, MA.  Got a couple of inches of wet snow here.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Just heard the first bit of sleet mix in. Time to clear the driveway before the change to rain.



Got up at 4 this morning and cleared my driveway of approximately 3-4 inches of snow.  The change over occured about 6 here in N Jersey.  Glad I did because it rained hard from about 7 to 10.  Even though it rained it never topped about 37 and the snow pretty much absorbed the water.  Anyone who waited is gonna find it real heavy.  My other concern is a flash freeze tonight and a block of bullet proof ice tomorrow.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Got up at 4 this morning and cleared my driveway of approximately 3-4 inches of snow.  The change over occured about 6 here in N Jersey.  Glad I did because it rained hard from about 7 to 10.  Even though it rained it never topped about 37 and the snow pretty much absorbed the water.  Anyone who waited is gonna find it real heavy.  My other concern is a flash freeze tonight and a block of bullet proof ice tomorrow.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yep. The only thing I'll have left to clear this evening is whatever the plow leaves at the end of the driveway.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2009)

severine said:


> T'would be nice if the landlord's handyman would come and plow us out. The guys on the 3rd floor got stuck in the driveway.



He'll probably show up sometime tomorrow, if at all..  I was glad I made it out without any problems.  I think the snow tires helped a lot.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2009)

Changed to rain on the way to Marlboro Mass, about 1030.  Hardpacked snow roads got interesting once they got wet.  The snow is wicked heavy, water-laden, "heart-attack snow."  Good news is that there are more plows on the roads at that hour than cars.  I guess everyone is at home eating milk sandwiches.  I was surprised yet pleased that our schools were not canceled.

Ah, perfectly good tools in the hands of inept, untrained drivers is a real shame.  A honking Escalade, with big mutha tires, stability, traction, abs, many wheel drive and god know what else, was crawling along at 15mph, constantly braking, on 2" of fresh pow.  The parade behind her was longer than our 4th of July event   Then there was a Jag that never got out of 2nd gear, with about 4".  Cripes, Honda Civics were passing him!   Some people really should stay home.


----------



## Robbski (Dec 9, 2009)

hammer said:


> The only good thing about my ride in this morning is that it's over.  Loads of traffic did make for slower speeds which was good.  Only saw one accident on the side of the road.
> 
> AWD...good.  Low-profile "all-season" tires...not so good.  Need to look into winter tire and wheel options that don't run over $1000...:roll:



Bout the same traffic experience.  

Haven't put my snows on yet.  Was curious to see how the low profile "all season" Goodyears performed.  
Just  as expected, they sucked a little less than summer tires in the 4-5 inches of snow and slop. But they still sucked.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

From Killington's Facebook page:


----------



## hammer (Dec 9, 2009)

billski said:


> Changed to rain on the way to Marlboro Mass, about 1030.  Hardpacked snow roads got interesting once they got wet.  The snow is wicked heavy, water-laden, "heart-attack snow."  Good news is that there are more plows on the roads at that hour than cars.  I guess everyone is at home eating milk sandwiches.  I was surprised yet pleased that our schools were not canceled.
> 
> Ah, perfectly good tools in the hands of inept, untrained drivers is a real shame.  A honking Escalade, with big mutha tires, stability, traction, abs, many wheel drive and god know what else, was crawling along at 15mph, constantly braking, on 2" of fresh pow.  The parade behind her was longer than our 4th of July event   Then there was a Jag that never got out of 2nd gear, with about 4".  Cripes, Honda Civics were passing him!   Some people really should stay home.


Should they stay home?  Perhaps...can they stay home? Perhaps not.

I didn't feel all that sure of how well my tires were gripping this morning so I did drive slower than many.  Stayed in the right hand lane as much as possible.  Better to get in later and in one piece.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> From Killington's Facebook page:



Awesome.  Enjoy Friday Greg.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WJenness (Dec 9, 2009)

A mixture of rain and sleet hitting my office window here in Woburn, MA.

Lots of beautiful blues up north on the radar...

-w


----------



## catskills (Dec 9, 2009)

*Snow Depth 12/9/2009*

Woodstock, NY (1 mile from RT  28 ) - 8 inches of snow on the moist heavy side. Should be an excellent base and save ski areas here in the Catskills a lot of money. At noon time there is  a very light rain falling, which may turn back to snow in a few hours.  

This accuweather map says 3 inches here in the Catskills. They got it wrong at my house.


----------



## Marc (Dec 9, 2009)

Who owns a 15 inch ruler?  That's so random.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

Radar is breaking up over Vermont, but still dumping at Killington based on the K-1 cam:

http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcam/index.html


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2009)

hammer said:


> Should they stay home?  Perhaps...can they stay home? Perhaps not.
> 
> I didn't feel all that sure of how well my tires were gripping this morning so I did drive slower than many.  Stayed in the right hand lane as much as possible.  Better to get in later and in one piece.



People taking driving a 5000 pound projectile far more cavalierly than they should.  Should she have taken a winter driving course?  Can she afford a winter driving course?  Can she take a taxi?  I don't think anyone driving an Escalade is without means or options.


----------



## hammer (Dec 9, 2009)

billski said:


> People taking driving a 5000 pound projectile far more cavalierly than they should.  Should she have taken a winter driving course?  Can she afford a winter driving course?  Can she take a taxi?  I don't think anyone driving an Escalade is without means or options.


Yup...usual thinking in the SUV crowd, believing that size and AWD will save the day.  Problem I usually see is that far too many drive them too fast.

Getting quite wet out there.  Actually hope that the precip ends up north before the NCP line moves up any further.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 9, 2009)

hammer said:


> Yup...usual thinking in the SUV crowd, believing that size and AWD will save the day.  Problem I usually see is that far too many drive them too fast.
> 
> Getting quite wet out there.  Actually hope that the precip ends up north before the NCP line moves up any further.



It's the advertising which higlights all the features that cars have for improved winter driving, but conveniently fail to mention that there are only 4 points that your car actually touches the road.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2009)

hammer said:


> Yup...usual thinking in the SUV crowd, believing that size and AWD will save the day.  Problem I usually see is that far too many drive them too fast.


  There is incompetence at both ends of the spectrum.  I really wish driver's ed included an in-season module on winter driving.   Or why can't the Caddy dealer offer the course to a first time driver?  I don't limit my comments to SUV, it's all about all projectiles, 2000 pounds or 5000.


----------



## catskills (Dec 9, 2009)

billski said:


> There is incompetence at both ends of the spectrum.  I really wish driver's ed included an in-season module on winter driving.   Or why can't the Caddy dealer offer the course to a first time driver?  I don't limit my comments to SUV, it's all about all projectiles, 2000 pounds or 5000.


Years ago my high school driver ed teacher took us out to snow covered  parking lots where the instructor ran the gas and brake and put you into a slide and told you now make the car go straight.  The driver was not allowed to touch the brake or the gas.  Most times it took two fish tails before getting the car to go straight.  Very good training for newbie drivers living in snow country when vehicles had rear wheel drive and snow tires only on the rear wheels.


----------



## hammer (Dec 9, 2009)

billski said:


> There is incompetence at both ends of the spectrum.  I really wish driver's ed included an in-season module on winter driving.   Or why can't the Caddy dealer offer the course to a first time driver?  I don't limit my comments to SUV, it's all about all projectiles, 2000 pounds or 5000.


Reminded me..I need to get my son to an empty parking lot so he can get used to the feel of driving on snow/ice. :roll:


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 9, 2009)

Sun just came out here in East Windsor, NJ.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 9, 2009)

still pounding down snow here probably now around 6/7 inches


----------



## jbs1677 (Dec 9, 2009)

Any word on what it did/ or is doing at Killington right now.  They are advertising 11 of new snow in the last 24 hours which I am sure is an exageration of the truth.  Any first hand accounts of the weather?  I looked like it snowed the entire night and morning and the rain line seems to have passed to the east and now it looks like there isn't much going on...  what's the story?  Anyone?  Anyone?  BUELLER??


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> Who owns a 15 inch ruler?  That's so random.



Snow reporters?  The BEAST???


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

jbs1677 said:


> Any word on what it did/ or is doing at Killington right now.  They are advertising 11 of new snow in the last 24 hours which I am sure is an exageration of the truth.  Any first hand accounts of the weather?  I looked like it snowed the entire night and morning and the rain line seems to have passed to the east and now it looks like there isn't much going on...  what's the story?  Anyone?  Anyone?  BUELLER??



Facebook pics from Killington and Mount Snow both showed 9" a few hours ago. I think 11" is totally plausible. Looks like they got dry-slotted which is good since I doubt much rain fell.

Based on the K1 web cam it's still dumping:

http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcam/index.html

I would expect some lake effect upslope the next few days. There are some pics from skiingsnow on K-zone from earlier today. Looks awesome. K-1 is on wind hold, but that's fine by me. Powder preservation for Friday.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> Who owns a 15 inch ruler?  That's so random.



Maybe its a cut down yard stick?  That is random. :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 9, 2009)

I have already told my wife that when our daughters become of driving age, we are enrolling them in

http://www.skipbarber.com/driving_school/mazda/new_driver.aspx

I should go take it myself

anyone can learn a three point turn, getting out of a 360 spin on slick roads is another story.....$999 is cheap if it will save a life or major accident...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 9, 2009)

Just over five inches in the driveway, and the snow has slowed way down.


----------



## Ski Diva (Dec 9, 2009)

Just got in from skiing Okemo. We probably have about 10-12 inches here, and EXTREMELY high winds. Nearly white out conditions at the top.

The bad roads kept most everyone home, so boo hoo, we had it almost all to ourselves. There's still only limited terrain open, but I think this will go a long way in helping them drop the ropes.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> The Intellicast radar never ceases to amaze me with its accuracy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not liking that stuff in Western NY/PA... :angry:


----------



## WJenness (Dec 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not liking that stuff in Western NY/PA... :angry:



Hopefully it'll stay there...

-w


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not liking that stuff in Western NY/PA... :angry:


When's it coming through? After dark? Maybe there's hope it will change over.

Then again, that means I'll be driving in it tonight. The Blazer admittedly needs better tires for this stuff, but I'll take one for the team if I must.


----------



## Zand (Dec 9, 2009)

Dry slot killed us up here... only ended up with 5-6". Still cold out and lots of blowing snow now. Snow showers will continue through the weekend.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

Tom is going to lose his fancy shmancy 15" ruler if this keeps up.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 9, 2009)

Thought about today over at the Loaf, but the heaviest has been coming down after 12noon...thus it wouldn't be totaling up until it was time to get off the mtn...so will head over there early tomorrow for a long day #1 skiing session of whatever powder is left..and pp for sure.   A return trip today after 4pm would pretty much be an exercise in constantly slowing/stopping with what traffic there is...on their way home with plows trying to do their thing at the same time...ie possibly a real mess.  Will not forget the camera to have a few un-doctored views of the mtn.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Tom is going to lose his fancy shmancy 15" ruler if this keeps up.



It should be required by law that all ski areas post photos like this one.

</sarcasm>

Nice work Tom...

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2009)

WJenness said:


> It should be required by law that all ski areas post photos like this one.
> 
> </sarcasm>
> 
> ...



Heck, I'd be happy if Ragged updated their website once a day  :lol:


----------



## speden (Dec 9, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Heck, I'd be happy if Ragged updated their website once a day  :lol:



The Ragged website seems to be devoid of much useful information.  No real snow report or webcam that I can see.

Pat's Peak is reporting they got 10" of new snow and it looks like maybe it's possible from their webcams.  Maybe Ragged got a similar amount.

The Gunstock snow report doesn't look like it was updated for today, but it says they got 6" yesterday, which I guess means two days ago.


----------



## Robbski (Dec 9, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Heck, I'd be happy if Ragged updated their website once a day  :lol:




Once a day!  Once a week would be an improvement.


----------



## JD (Dec 9, 2009)

Over a foot at stowe, starting to blow at 2 when I left.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2009)

*Attitash @ noon today*


----------



## Euler (Dec 9, 2009)

Mount Snow is reporting a foot of fresh.  I'm in Putney this year, about an hour's drive roughly west of the resort.  We got close to 10" today with none of the rain I was worried about so I've no reason to doubt Mt. Snow's report.  I'm done teaching tommorrow at 11:50 so I'll probably drive over and get in my first day since last January when I broke my collarbone.  If they're able to spin some lifts it should be good!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 9, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Where are you now?
> 
> -w



I was in Newark, NJ when I posted, just rain there.  Now I'm in Richmond, VA, it's pretty warm here.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2009)

Euler said:


> Mount Snow is reporting a foot of fresh.  I'm in Putney this year, about an hour's drive roughly west of the resort.  We got close to 10" today with none of the rain I was worried about so I've no reason to doubt Mt. Snow's report.  I'm done teaching tommorrow at 11:50 so I'll probably drive over and get in my first day since last January when I broke my collarbone.  If they're able to spin some lifts it should be good!



Just don't do a pre-season poach of the 1/2 pipe there Euler!  :lol:  GREAT to hear that you're getting back out on the hill!


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

Thunderstorm rolling through... WTF?


----------



## tarponhead (Dec 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Thunderstorm rolling through... WTF?



yeah, your getting our crappy 53F weather banging through northbound

(but...Huntah is OPENING tomorrow!!!!!!)


----------



## psyflyer (Dec 9, 2009)

Burke mountain got about a foot, although the wind made it look like more by piling it deep in some places.  The wind made some drifts knee deep as we hiked up the lower mountain and the snow was very powdery and light.  It stopped at about 330pm and it never changed over to freezing rain.  We saw one other person hiking up but did not see any tracks before us so it appears nobody hiked up before us.  All in all a nice strong storm and look forward to opening day this coming week-end at Burke.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Thunderstorm rolling through... WTF?



Just got one. With hail. :-?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Thunderstorm rolling through... WTF?



I couldn't believe I was seeing lightening on my way home.... :blink:


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I couldn't believe I was seeing lightening on my way home.... :blink:



I was just outside clearing the driveway and it was like day time out there. The lighting was pretty crazy for a bit.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Dec 9, 2009)

A lot of it here has melted already after 8 hours of rain. I hope it's staying cold up north.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, crazy thunder-sleet (may have been hail) on the way home just now... whack.

-w


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2009)

Still snowing up north.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

Freakin' hilarious:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Yeah, crazy thunder-sleet (may have been hail) on the way home just now... whack.
> 
> -w



We only got niar with our thunder storm.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Freakin' hilarious:



Guess it's a good thing they had that 15 inch ruler!


----------



## jerseyrob (Dec 9, 2009)

Hiking Saddleback in the morning! Wish me luck!!! Pics to follow..............


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2009)

Still thunder snow (well, the rain stopped!) here.  going on 1.5 hours now.

Saddleback will be heaven.  PICS!


----------



## JD (Dec 9, 2009)

Snowing pretty hard in Northfield again right now....no rain today....about 8 inches down at this point....Must keep skiing....


----------



## Masskier (Dec 9, 2009)

psyflyer said:


> Burke mountain got about a foot, although the wind made it look like more by piling it deep in some places.  The wind made some drifts knee deep as we hiked up the lower mountain and the snow was very powdery and light.  It stopped at about 330pm and it never changed over to freezing rain.  We saw one other person hiking up but did not see any tracks before us so it appears nobody hiked up before us.  All in all a nice strong storm and look forward to opening day this coming week-end at Burke.



Thanks for the update  Sounds sweet


----------



## bigbog (Dec 9, 2009)

Yep, ol' Motha Nature pulling her old crap again..been lightly raining since ~9ish, but is cooling off again.  Been looking at temps over in Kingfield area...as expected..no rise in temps like we often get here in Bangor..  I'm happy...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 9, 2009)

jerseyrob said:


> Hiking Saddleback in the morning! Wish me luck!!! Pics to follow..............



Good luck!  I'm jealous!


----------



## catskills (Dec 10, 2009)

Good report in the Kingston Daily Freeman on the storm

'BIGGER THAN WE THOUGHT' Storm dupms up to 10 inches of snow, surprising forecasters


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2009)

Euler said:


> Mount Snow is reporting a foot of fresh.  I'm in Putney this year, about an hour's drive roughly west of the resort.  We got close to 10" today with none of the rain I was worried about so I've no reason to doubt Mt. Snow's report.  I'm done teaching tommorrow at 11:50 so I'll probably drive over and get in my first day since last January when I broke my collarbone.  If they're able to spin some lifts it should be good!



Good to see you again Euler! Looks like you're just up the road from us in Dummerston. Hopefully, you'll be able to get out and make some turns today...should be sweet.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Guess it's a good thing they had that 15 inch ruler!



Guess we know why they have a 15" ruler now!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2009)

Official at WA is 10 inches.


----------

